# Conversion Talos full scratchbuild



## spincircle (Feb 20, 2011)

Urien Rakarth est en bonne forme, 5 jours qu'il ne dors toujours pas et voilà sa dernière oeuvre:
Chose promise: voilà mon interprétation du TALOS du codex que je trouvais un peu monobloc et carré chez GW, avec un certain manque de parties ou tête organiques pour en faire une créature monstrueuse.

Cette fois j'ai les photos du départ! 

J'ai éssayé d'être au plus fidèle du dessin.

Un corps de scorpion à écailles (carapace blindée) taillé en polystyrène et colle pva
Un dard qui porte des canons éclateurs, (en polystyrène et pva) avec un aileron ( gouvernail raider), 

Deux bras massifs, (en polystyrène) l'un pour le fléau d'armes l'autre pour l'arme de cac un couperet; 

Deux bras avec main, l'un à la double seringue, l'autre tient le fusil liquéfacteur ( certains vont encore être déçus mais bon il est pas intégré non plus, le talos est une créature monstrueuse et je considère qu'il a une conscience assez opérationnelle pour le tenir, comme ses armes d'ailleurs)

Une main provient d'un enfant du chaos et les trois autres sont en cure-dents, (eh oui dsl)

La tête du talos est un casque de reaver à l'envers et du GS ( eh oui) 

Il traîne une ribembelle de crochets, fléaux et masses sous son abdomen, (les fléaux) 

Il est parsemé de petites seringues et fioles de drogues diverses sur son bras droit.

Les câblages et autres fils sont de la corde de guitare du fil électrique; 
Le couperet est en carte plastique uniquement sans GS elle est plus fine, plus pointue, pas comme celle de mon grotesque, et donc plus vicieuse..

Le fusil liquéfacteur : base de lance de ténèbres, carte plastique GS, fil éléctrique pour le souffle, cure dents, paille plastique, tube transparent, coton tige et pièce de fusil éclateur + corde de guitare.

Les canons éclateur du dard sont des embouts de lance de ténèbres avec un rajout de suspenseur, et des ailerons en GS.

La double seringue représente l'injecteur d'ichor, elle est toute en cure dent et les aiguilles en carte plastique.

Les écailles dorsales ont été retouchées au GS pour plus de précision, les articulations et les petites écailles sur le haut du dard.

Je crois ne rien oublier, ah si les lames dorsales sont des armes de cac des cérastes ou des ailerons en rab de reavers et raider.
Voilà sinon socle non définitif et peinture en cours:

Corps: métal bronze vieilli + liseret turquoise style reavers, 
bras organiques: chair couleur grisatre vert violet style scléroderme
articulations: en argenté 
armes: avec du turquoise
Lames et fléaux: argentées et rouillées
tubes articulations: en vert et chainmail

Bientôt des photos de la peinture en finition, n'hésitez pas à critiquer. merci


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

spincircle said:


> Urien Rakarth is in good shape, with 5 days it sor still not and that was his last artwork: Thing promise: that is my interpretation of the codex TALOS that I found a little monobloc and square among GW, with a certain lack of parties or head organic to make a monstrous creature.
> 
> This time I have the photographs of departure!
> 
> ...



I thought this wa a english only website....


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

...the small pics -look- awesome...but the pic hosting site is bullshit, all i get is adds...love to comment but i cant see shit...

:scratchhead:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Whatever about the french, that is a great looking model, even if the site the pics is on is shit slow. Well done.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Alors! Quelqu'un qui parle francais? Impossible! 

C'est tres bien faite; le produit finale est vraiment incroyable. Quand vas-tu le peinter?

Et m'excuser pour la manque des accents et le francais terrible. Je fait sur un ordinateur anglais, malheureusement.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Here it is English, well as good as I could get it with the google translation programme

"Urien Rakarth is in good shape, 5 days it still does not sleep and now his latest work: 
As promised: here is my interpretation of TALOS codex I found a little piece and square at GW, with a certain lack of body parts or head into a monstrous creature. 

This time I have start photos! 

I tried to be more faithful to the design. 

A body of scorpion shells (carapace armor) carved Styrofoam and glue pva 
Bringing a dart guns spark, (polystyrene and PVA) with an aileron (rudder raider) 

Heavy arms, (polystyrene) one for the scourge of weapons for the other melee weapon of a cleaver; 

Two arms with hands, one on the double syringe, the other holds the gun liquefier (some will be disappointed but still good it is not included either, talose is a monstrous creature and I think he has a conscience enough to keep it operational, as his weapon for that matter) 

A hand from a child of chaos and the other three are toothpicks (yes dsl) 

The head of Talos is a reaver helmet upside down and the GS (yes) 

He drags a ribembelle hooks, flails and masses in his abdomen (the plagues) 

It is dotted with small syringes and vials of various drugs on his right arm. 

Wiring and other son are of the guitar string electrical wire; 
The blade is a plastic card only without GS is finer, sharper, not like my grotesque, and therefore more vicious .. 

The liquefier gun: lance basis of darkness, plastic card GS, electric wire for breath, toothpicks, plastic straw, transparent tube, cotton stalk and coin discharger rifle + guitar string. 

The spark of dart guns are nozzle tips of darkness with an addition of suspensor, and ailerons in KM. 

The dual syringe injector represents the ichor, it is all in the hands toothpick and plastic card. 

The dorsal scales have been retouched for clarity GS, joints and small scales on the top of the stinger. 

I think not forget anything, oh if the blades are back to melee weapons of Cerastes or fins of Reavers and rab raider. 
This is not final if not base and painting in progress: 

Body: Aged Bronze + metal edging style turquoise Reavers, 
arm organic: greyish green flesh color purple style scleroderma 
joints: in silver 
arms with turquoise 
Blades and scourges silver and rusty 
pipe joints in green and chainmail 

Soon pictures of the paint finish, feel free to criticize. thank you"

P.S. The pictures look great, hope you don't mind me translating for you.

En Francais: Post-scriptum Les images superbes, j'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas de traduire pour vous.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow the talent and vision are very clear!

The decision to use foam to create the body parts seems unwise. The foam robs your vision of detail and finesse.

Impressive none the less!

Kreuger


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

thats a good looking start. the talos has always been a hated model of mine cos it just doesnt look as tough as its stats suggest.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Snake40000 said:


> I thought this wa a english only website....


It is, as good your start on the talos is, I've reported you for disobeying the forum rules.


----------



## spincircle (Feb 20, 2011)

Flayed 0ne said:


> ...the small pics -look- awesome...but the pic hosting site is bullshit, all i get is adds...love to comment but i cant see shit...
> 
> :scratchhead:


i'va remasterised the pics sorry


----------



## spincircle (Feb 20, 2011)

*Sorry for disobeing!!*



wombat_tree said:


> It is, as good your start on the talos is, I've reported you for disobeying the forum rules.



Excuse me but i'm a new gamer hobbyist and ui wish to have tips and to talk with people responsible and respectful, it's a minimum to be a large and a peacefull community, so i hope to stay in the forum to discuss ONLY IN ENGLISH,
I make a commitment to respect this point; please let a member of your forum.

I promise you to respect the forums and the members. thanks to understand me.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That's all right. It definitely is a good model, however parts of the model, particularly the carapace, appear to be rather rough. Perhaps using a hobby knife to cut away some of the rough areas could help? Anyway, good work.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have to roll to work but I would get some modeling epoxy and cover the foam frame you have. It looks awesome so far but I am afraid it does not have the stability or ability to hold details like you are going to want.

I would get brown stuff to cover then entire thing and then work the details in green or silver stuff.


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Ceci est une merveille, je ne croit pas que jai vue un ''vraie'' sculpteur sa fais longtemps, jai hate a voir ceci peinturé!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Patapon13,

Bonjour, s'il vous plaît parler anglais sur les forums, il fait partie des règles. Nous comprenons qu'il peut ne pas être votre langue maternelle, mais il existe de nombreux sites de traduction décent à qui il peut aider à faire passer votre message. Je vous remercie.



> Please post only in English. We understand that we have users from all over the world, but English is the official language of Heresy-Online. The majority of our posters only understand English, so posting in a different language is not only counter-productive, but conversing with someone else in a different language in front of those who don't understand is generally considered to be rude. If the moderators can't understand the language you're posting in then we can't tell if you're following the rules of the forum...and since posting in other languages is now against the rules, we'll assume you aren't and act accordingly.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Alors! Quelqu'un qui parle francais? Impossible!
> 
> C'est tres bien faite; le produit finale est vraiment incroyable. Quand vas-tu le peinter?
> 
> Et m'excuser pour la manque des accents et le francais terrible. Je fait sur un ordinateur anglais, malheureusement.


hahah I think he speaks REAL french, not that tripe that comes out of Quebec! 

Nice work on the model man, I think you could have smoothed out the putty a bit more though, that or the primer shit the bed!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

looks good so far, as djinn said, brown stuff will hold your details better, and is hard enough to sand/ take any accidental drops that may occur.


----------



## spincircle (Feb 20, 2011)

And now the Talos "home made​​" in the parade of suffering, thank you for all the advice!
(for no more than 10 euros ..... carved stuff fast enough in a week, painted in half)











Afterward there are details that I already know to retouch the photo does help to realize
I think the reflections on the golden gun, forgotten here and there or other information,
Otherwise thank you for your advice, and thank you for the pictures raf.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That is a very awesome looking paint scheme! It was already a pretty good model but this just made it great! Good work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

very nice work! I love all the metallics in your scheme, really makes the model standout.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well done here too!


----------

